#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Projeto Tv na fibra para provedores.

## renato melo

Chegou Tv na Fibra,um projeto completo de ponta a ponta para que o Isp possa oferecer Tv em sua rede.
Todo legalizado,sem consumo de banda,sem custo de programação para canais abertos,Imagem HD.
Baixo investimento a partir de R$150mil você começa a operar.
Conheça nossos sistemas de transmissão de TV (Aberta, Paga ou Institucional) por meio de fibras ópticas com a melhor relação custo benefício do mercado, com qualidade Digital em Alta definição (HD) e sem complicações para sua operação, sem colocar em risco velocidade e qualidade da internet de seus clientes pois não consome absolutamente nem um bit do fluxo de dados de sua operação. Nosso sistema é muito simples e eficiente, e vem ao encontro de operadoras que querem agregar valor e blindar suas operações oferecendo TV Aberta e/ou Paga de altíssima qualidade a seus clientes de maneira muito simples e e de baixo custo podendo também expandir a qualquer momento para um modelo de TV Paga com os principais canais do mercado sem complicações.
Podemos também vender apenas o rack,ficando as antenas e instalação por conta do ISP,com todo suporte nosso.

----------

